

10 Google Chrome Extensions for Boosting Your Productivity - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-google-chrome-extensions-for-boosting-your-productivity/

======
Frazzydee
Another great one: StayFocusd
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/laankejkbhbdhmip...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji)

It restricts the time you can spend on time-wasting websites.

------
emanuer
The most important addon for any browser: Lastpass
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hdokiejnpimakedh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd)

I don't have to deal with passwords anymore it saves me at least 20 min a day,
and takes away all the worries of forgetting login info. Please try it, it
really is that good.

------
agentq
I'd also suggest "Smooth Gestures"

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lfkgmnnajiljnolc...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lfkgmnnajiljnolcgolmmgnecgldgeld)

Some of the functionality is pretty cool (i.e., haven't seen it in All-in-One
Gestures for Firefox), like merging and splitting tabs.

~~~
emanuer
What do you mean with "merging and splitting tabs"? for Firefox I use the good
old FireGestures <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6366> For
Chrome I used Mouse Stroke
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aeaoofnhgocdbnbe...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aeaoofnhgocdbnbeljkmbjdmhbcokfdb),
but I will give "Smooth Gestures" a try.

Update: "Smooth Gestures" are better than "Mouse Stroke", thanks a lot!

PS: You can not possibly make an "productivity addons" collection without
Mouse gestures, they increase your browsing speed easily by 100%.

~~~
agentq
Glad you like it!

Splitting in Smooth Gestures means taking the current tab and those to the
right and moving them to a separate window. Merging takes the current window's
tabs and appends them to the last focused window.

------
extension
Shameless plug for my click+drag extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ljecomdaijmibeca...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ljecomdaijmibecakcpjadigpfkollbh)

I can sincerely recommend it since it was made to scratch my own itch.

------
est
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mokmnbikneoaenmc...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mokmnbikneoaenmckfmgjgjimphfojkd?hl=zh-
cn)

this one boosts my productivity

